# Bí quyết nào để tẩy lông mặt hiệu quả và an toàn?



## MoonLight (6/6/18)

Có lẽ bạn đã rất quen thuộc và “chuyên nghiệp” khi nói đến lĩnh vực tẩy lông cơ thể, thế còn tẩy lông mặt thì sao?
Lông mặt và lông cơ thể là một trong những vấn đề trở ngại đối với phụ nữ bởi vì chúng mọc “lung tung”, rậm rạm và gây mất thẩm mỹ trên gương mặt xinh đẹp. Dù có nhiều phương pháp tẩy lông mặt tồn tại, tuy nhiên mỗi người có cơ địa và cấu trúc gen lông khác nhau dẫn đến vô vàn vấn đề khác nhau. Do đó, nếu bạn đang phải đau đầu vì những vấn đề lông tóc trên mặt, hãy tham khảo các cách sau.


_

_
_Ảnh: Tiffany Beauty Spa_​
*DÙNG DAO CẠO*
Cạo lông mặt là một trong những cách giải quyết lông mặt phổ biến nhất, nhanh nhất và cũng nhiều tranh cãi nhất. Thế nhưng, lông mặt sau khi cạo rất nhanh mọc lại chỉ sau 1-2 ngày. Bên cạnh đó, nhiều người tin rằng sau khi cạo lông mặt, lông sẽ mọc lại nhanh hơn và dày hơn và sẫm màu hơn trước. Tuy nhiên, về mặt sinh lý, điều này là không có khả năng. Sở dĩ bạn cảm thấy lông mặt mọc lại dày hơn là do bạn đã cạo đứt phần ngọn nhọn của sợi lông.

*WAXING BẰNG DỤNG CỤ*
Waxing cũng là một cách tẩy lông mặt hiệu quả và thu hút phái đep. Waxing sẽ giúp nhổ tận gốc trễ sợi lông, do đó lông mọc lại lâu hơn và mảnh hơn so.

_

_
_Tuy nhiên, phương pháp này khá đau nên tâm lí nhiều người vẫn còn e ngại khi dùng thử. Ảnh: Freepik_
​*KEM TẨY LÔNG MẶT*
Thành phần chính của kem tẩy lông là Canxi Hydroxit và Natri Hydroxit giúp phá gãy cấu trúc hoá học của sợi lông, làm mềm yếu chân nang lông và sợi lôg trở nên suy yếu và gãy rụng.

Tuy nhiên, không phải loại kem tẩy lông mặt nào cũng tốt, cho hiệu quả cao như mong muốn. Đặc biệt, do chứa các thành phần hoá học mạnh nên rất dễ gây kích ứng da (nhất là với da nhạy cảm). Do đó, khi chọn lựa, bạn cần phải đưa ra các tiêu chí lựa chọn khắt khe, mới có thể nhận định được loại kem tẩy lông nào tốt nhất cho bản thân mình.

_

_
_Ảnh: Dustylips_​
*ĐIỆN PHÂN (ELECTROLYSIS)*
Điện phân cũng là một cách giúp loại bỏ lông được xem là hiệu quả tốt tương tự khi so sánh với phương pháp triệt lông vĩnh viễn laser. Điện phân, có thể hiểu đơn giản, là phương pháp loại bỏ lông mặt vĩnh viễn bằng cách phá huỷ trung tâm sinh trưởng của từng sợi lông thông qua sử dụng các chất hoá học đặc biệt hoặc năng lượng nhiệt.

_

_
_Ảnh: Venus Therapies_​
*TRIỆT LÔNG VĨNH VIỄN BẰNG CÔNG NGHỆ IPL*
Phương pháp triệt lông vĩnh viễn bằng công nghệ IPL (Intense Pulsed Light – ánh sáng năng lượng cao) khác với phương pháp triệt lông bằng laser. Kỹ thuật này dẫn truyền tia sáng cao năng lượng chiếu trực tiếp sâu và chân nang lông để phá huỷ mầm lông, có hiệu quả nhanh chóng, an toàn và tiết kiệm thời gian. Không chỉ vậy, phương pháp này còn được yêu thích bởi khả năng giúp trẻ hoá và làm trắng vùng da xử lý lông thông qua hệ thống làm lạnh tự động (không gây đau rát, bỏng da và các triệu chứng da tổn thương khác).

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstocks_​
*XEM XÉT CÁC LOẠI THUỐC ĐANG SỬ DỤNG*
Được biết, phương pháp này đạt hiệu quả cao nhất khi lông đang ở giai đoạn tăng trưởng, vì vậy hãy hỏi ý kiến chuyên gia về thời điểm tiến hành.

__
_Ảnh: @halgatewood/Unplash_​
*ĐIỀU TRỊ TĂNG SẢN TUYẾN THƯỢNG THẬN BẨM SINH*
Tăng sản tuyến thượng thận là một dang rối loạn gen, gây ảnh hưởng quá trình trao đổi chất, huyết áp, hệ thông miễn dịch và các chứng năng thiết yếu của cơ thể sống (bao gồm việc sản sinh hormone như nội tiết tố Androgen gây ra rối loạn nội tiết tố bên trong cơ thể). Androgen kích thích sự mọc lông ở người trưởng thành. Điều này có thể dẫn đến chứng rậm lông ở phụ nữ, do đó điều trị tăng sản thượng thận bẩm sinh có thể giải quyết tình trạng lôn mặt “lộn xộn”.

_

_
_Ảnh: 123RF_​
*ĐIỀU TRỊ HỘI CHỨNG BUỒNG TRỨNG ĐA NĂNG*
Hội chứng buồng trứng đa nang (HCBTĐN) là rối loạn liên quan đến mất cân bằng hormon và kháng insulin, gây nên rất nhiều triệu chứng: chu kì kinh không đều, không có kinh, mụn, thừa cân, rụng tóc, buồng trứng rất nhiều nang khi siêu âm…

_

_
_Ảnh: 123RF_​
*ĐIỀU CHỈNH CẢM GIÁC VÀ CẢM NHẬN CỦA BẢN THÂN*
Bởi vì không có một chuẩn mực quy định là bao nhiêu lông tóc trên mặt và cơ thể là nhiều, là ít và bình thường. Do đó, nếu bạn cảm thấy mặt bạn có rất nhiều lông mặt, đừng vội mất tự tin và muộn phiền mà hãy tìm hiểu phương pháp tẩy lông mặt phù hợp với riêng bạn.

Một trong những đặc điểm thường gặp của phụ nữ HCBTĐN là có sự tăng nồng độ hormone nam trong máu, đặc biệt là testosterone, gây nên rậm lông, mụn…

_

_
_Bao nhiêu lông tóc trên mặt và cơ thể là nhiều, là ít và bình thường? Ảnh: 123RF_
​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

